# Lost Planet DX10 Save Files



## assasin (Sep 5, 2007)

hi!
does any1 of u hav the save files of Lost Planet?i've formatted my pc and i've lost all my in-game progress,cuz i didnt keep a copy of the save files.so if any1 of u hav them then plz mail it me at:
shuvadeep07@gmail.com.

thnx


----------



## quadroplex780 (Sep 5, 2007)

Nope I don't think that lost planet has any save files as I searched the internet for them and came out with nothing I cannot even find them on my pc.


----------



## assasin (Sep 5, 2007)

^^^  i know that save files r not available on the net.
the save files r stored in the pc at the following locations:
Start-><UserName>->AppData->Local->Capcom

just save this capcom folder.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Sep 5, 2007)

^^Thanks


----------



## assasin (Sep 7, 2007)

hey cant any1 give me the save files??


----------



## assasin (Sep 9, 2007)

bummpppp


----------



## Major-Minor (Sep 9, 2007)

Here you go - 
*rapidshare.com/files/54491376/Lostplanet.LostplanetSave-capcom.html

I played the game in DX9.0. - Does the DX10.0 version of the game have a separate save file and folder? Hopefully this save should work.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 9, 2007)

Thnx...will try the savefile
I just installed ot today.
The Graphics is awesome and i can't even set everythin to medium. I think it's the most resource hungry game till date.


----------



## assasin (Sep 10, 2007)

@major-minor  thnx for the help man.the save file worked just perfectly.just finished the game.

@aravind_n20  try using the latest Forceware 163.44.sud improve performance in the game.i'm getting 30-35fps avg @ 8Xaa,most setting r medium few high and res 1440*900.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Sep 10, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Thnx...will try the savefile
> I just installed ot today.
> The Graphics is awesome and i can't even set everythin to medium. I think it's the most resource hungry game till date.


Try the 1.004 patch I can play with it at all the setings set to DX10/high with 48 FPS average(I am not sure about the version just try out the latest patch)
Happy Akrid Hunting.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 10, 2007)

@quadroplex780
whats ur GPU 
ive oced my GPU to 670/1630 from 560/1400. Now i play at 1280*960 72hz everythin to low and only character details to high and texture tetail to medium.  The game freezes for few seconds every 1 minutes or so and becomes normal after 2~3 sec.

Now dling the latest nvidia driver162.18, but i can't see Forceware 163.44 on nvidia dl page.


----------



## assasin (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^   Foreceware 163.44 is a beta driver.u'll find it under beta drivers.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Sep 11, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @quadroplex780
> whats ur GPU
> ive oced my GPU to 670/1630 from 560/1400. Now i play at 1280*960 72hz everythin to low and only character details to high and texture tetail to medium.  The game freezes for few seconds every 1 minutes or so and becomes normal after 2~3 sec.
> 
> Now dling the latest nvidia driver162.18, but i can't see Forceware 163.44 on nvidia dl page.


 Ok my GPU is the nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB and I am playing LPEC with the latest patch and and forceware driver version 163.44 on both XP and vista on vista with the latest patch there are many new graphics options and they can be set to DX10 u can even try out the latest 163.67 drivers here
*downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1728 for xp
and *downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1726 for vista


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 11, 2007)

Also make sure u turn off reverb and EAX it.Turning them off improves performance significantly for software based sound cards.


----------

